# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Xin giúp mình nâng cấp CPU?

## manhvlance

mình có con mainboard asus p5pl2-e, đang xài cpu p4. mình muốn nâng cấp lên cpu core 2 duo e6700 (2.66ghz,1066fsb). mình có vào hãng asus xem thấy có hỗ trợ. khi mình lắp vào load windows bị treo hay reset, báo lỗi màn hình xanh báo là phải upgrade bios. mình lên hãng tải bios ver mới nhất về update cho nó trong windows xong, chạy p4 bình thường, thế nhưng khi gắn con cpu core 2 duo e6700 (2.66ghz,1066fsb) thì không thấy báo gì, mà hình như có mùi. nhưng tháo ra hửi không thấy mùi. lắp lại con p4 thì không sao.

----------


## seosgnl001

đúng là main của bạn có hỗ trợ tốc độ bus đó
còn hiện tượng như bạn là do quá trình update bios bị lỗi rồi,
theo mình thì bạn không cần phải update bios vẫn tahy chip đó vào vẫn nhận
giờ bạn đã update rồi thì bạn vào bios chọn default setting xem sao nhé
nếu ko đc đem đến hãng nhờ họ update cho

----------

